# Chicken Gizzards?



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Are raw chicken gizzards safe for dogs? My mom's friend gave her some, and she suggested that I give them to Varick as a treat.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Yes. Gizzards are a mainstay in a raw diet because it's cheap muscle meat. 

Chicken feet are good treats also. Full of glucosamine for the joints. Gives the dog something to chew on.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

*Raw GIzzards*

I personally would NOT feed any raw chicken product to any of my dogs. If you had ever worked in a chicken processing plant (I have), you would understand why. The chances are very HIGH to pass Salmonella. I have always lightly cooked (microwave) any chicken product, just to be safe. If you have access to a chicken processor that you trust, it may be o.k. to feed raw, but why take chances with Salmonella poisoning?


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

I feed chicken gizzards regularly. Have had no problems. My cat loves them... My dog prefers the hearts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

As for salmonella, yes, dogs can get it. However, it's more likely to come from kibble than whole raw meats.

Just wash stuff off, don't feed with/on top of kibble, and you're good. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

If you choose to feed chicken feet, wash them very thoroughly. (think about what most commercial chickens stand in most of the day). Speaking from experience.


----------

